# Stringy solid in bottled pee



## FishNiX (May 9, 2011)

I noticed many of my bottles of pee have a stringy solid in them after laying down for 3 or 4 months. They taste fine. I'm thinking it could be due to sediment + the curved bottle. Anyone else notice this? Do I have anything to worry about?


----------



## docanddeb (May 9, 2011)

Is it actually stringy... or just a line along the bottle edge as it lays down?
If you shake it up, does it just cloud the wine, or is it a stringy, ropy thread?
This can happen to any wine that is bottled too quick. If it tastes ok... the sediment doesn't matter!

Debbie


----------



## Wade E (May 9, 2011)

Agree with above post. It could be sediment or it could be an infection if sulfite levels are too low.


----------

